# does adding headers make exhaust louder?



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

as i mentioned in another thread, i'm getting ready to install a cai/pacesetter coated headers/resonator delete/flowmaster super 44's. but i've read in threads for those with a similar setup that the drone can be a bit much. so basically, would there be much of a sound difference between my above set-up versus the same thing minus the headers??? i have an '04/A4. thanks for the help!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Headers will make a sound difference but it will vary in degree. The difference is mainly in the engines ability to get rid of or exhale. Sometime the chambers are meant to mix the gasses upon exiting for the added boost but the effect of better performance is a desired result. The louder, deeper sound is a benefit of headers and added to a good exhaust system, will definitely change your sound- you may not always be happy with the results though so research before spending the money.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

7moon12 said:


> as i mentioned in another thread, i'm getting ready to install a cai/pacesetter coated headers/resonator delete/flowmaster super 44's. but i've read in threads for those with a similar setup that the drone can be a bit much. so basically, would there be much of a sound difference between my above set-up versus the same thing minus the headers??? i have an '04/A4. thanks for the help!!!


I have Pacesetters with Mongillo motors custom mids & CAT and a Magnaflow exhaust. you can hear mine on the youtube site on my signature during a 1/4 mile simualtion on a Mustang dyno. When you change exhaust components your sound will vary with the different brands that you install. Some are louder, some are deeper and so on. I think with the package you are going with you should end up with a nice sound, not too loud. By deleting the resonator there is a good chance you will end up with a drone you might not like.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

with resonator delete and replacing factory mufflers with new flowmaster super 44's I dont have any drone! Speeds over 55 It purs like a ***** cat!! Speeds below 55, it rumbles like a Nascar Stock Car!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> with resonator delete and replacing factory mufflers with new flowmaster super 44's I dont have any drone! Speeds over 55 It purs like a ***** cat!! Speeds below 55, it rumbles like a Nascar Stock Car!


Good to hear that, because to me that drone is a pain in the ass


----------

